

What's to know about the credibility of empirical economics? (2013) [pdf] - gwern
http://www.gwern.net/docs/dnb/2013-ioannidis.pdf

======
Yhippa
[http://www.theguardian.com/business/economics-
blog/2013/nov/...](http://www.theguardian.com/business/economics-
blog/2013/nov/06/is-economics-a-science-robert-shiller)

When it comes to reproducibility of experiments beyond a reasonable doubt I
feel that it's difficult to place economics up against the physical or hard
sciences. People are very hard to understand and control.

